# One Cub Forum now



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

Good job! Bye

The admin is listening to us.

Don't know if you knew it but there were 2 Cub Forums in this section.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I spent 4 hours on 'formerly Randy's cub' saturday. I mowed over 3 acres in 4 hours!
I 'lost' some time pushing it out of the mud 2 times, could not get into some places because water was running over them! ( I wish I could send some of our 'every day' rain to the dry states!)
Last year, I couldn't mow till mid May and it got so bad that I called the neighbor and asked if he wanted to make HAY! It was mid June before I got the mess cleaned up!

Anyway! I used 3 gallons of gas, the belts stayed on the deck, (even though I hit 3 stumps and 5 rocks) I mowed some 15% grades, truck ruts and some places where more water came out than clippings.
This puppy is TOUGH!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How about some pictures of the tank and the battlefield?


----------

